# printed matter



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

A thought just came to me about books, magazines and news papers, are they readily available in english. I can get a few books here in Greece but the prices are extortionate how are the pices there?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> A thought just came to me about books, magazines and news papers, are they readily available in english. I can get a few books here in Greece but the prices are extortionate how are the pices there?


Not cheap sadly if new. But most of us borrow them from shops that have thousands of books of all kinds for a few baht. In English yes of course.
Newspapers? Get them from the net and pay nothing!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Not cheap sadly if new. But most of us borrow them from shops that have thousands of books of all kinds for a few baht. In English yes of course.
> Newspapers? Get them from the net and pay nothing!!!


In CHiang Mai they photocopy and staple the newspaper together, on really heavy paper too, the Sunday Times alone must use up half a tree. Not cheap - if I really need a read as KS suggests I go on the web... or have a drink in one of the bars that buys a copy for patrons every day.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

So who is a 'Cheap Charlie' then eh?
Bet you steal toothpicks from restaurants too.......come on fess-up Frogy.


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

*Beaten track*



King Silk said:


> So who is a 'Cheap Charlie' then eh?
> Bet you steal toothpicks from restaurants too.......come on fess-up Frogy.


Ok guys I got the message and am comfotable with the answers but what has printed matter got to do with tooth pics or is it the wood conection? Lets stay on track here
PS I love the photo section


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> So who is a 'Cheap Charlie' then eh?
> Bet you steal toothpicks from restaurants too.......come on fess-up Frogy.


Restaurants?!?.... Luxury! I'm lucky if I can scrape together enough baht to buy some sticky rice from the food stall round the corner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> Ok guys I got the message and am comfotable with the answers but what has printed matter got to do with tooth pics or is it the wood conection? Lets stay on track here
> PS I love the photo section


In Chiang Mai too, loads of second-hand bookshops with an exchange system for a few baht. One or two have a massive selection of books. A range of reduced prices, depending on the book - age/popularity/condition etc...


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Restaurants?!?.... Luxury! I'm lucky if I can scrape together enough baht to buy some sticky rice from the food stall round the corner.


I am starting a collection for Frogy. PM all contributions to me.....


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

King Silk said:


> I am starting a collection for Frogy. PM all contributions to me.....


OK, I have 9 tooth picks he can have - save him nicking them again 

To the Op with regards to books, new they're expensive, especially in Asia Books or at the airport. Most people swap them (from eachother), buy (part exchange) them from seconds hand shops or get them on trips back home.

There are both National and Local English language news papers if you live in the main cities - Bangkok Post and Nation are the two nationals. As Forggy said, some hotels have English and/or American newspapers in their lobbies and some restaurants too - and you can nick their tooth picks for Froggies collection too.

Real western papers are out of date and expensive, so use the net if you really must read the Times.


----------

